# where do pigeons sleep?



## trekker1026

Does anyone know where pigeons sleep. I always thought they slept in trees but someone told me otherwise. Do pigeons even sleep? If there is anyone out there who know the answer to this question, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## bigbird

Pigeons cannot see to fly at night, this is when they sleep.
I assume you refer to the wild feral pigeons that live in our cities?
Feral pigeons sleep where they nest, or where they have security from the wind and rain and predators. Nest is built under overhangs and secure corners of large buildings, or anywhere they can find some security. When not nesting, feral pigeons will sleep in these same protected areas during the night. They also sleep during the day, usually selecting a safe location. Pigeons are creatures of habit, following the same routine each day, changing only for food source.
I hope this gives you some answers.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## PigeonHandRearer

> Originally posted by bigbird:
> *Pigeons cannot see to fly at night, this is when they sleep.
> I assume you refer to the wild feral pigeons that live in our cities?
> Feral pigeons sleep where they nest, or where they have security from the wind and rain and predators. Nest is built under overhangs and secure corners of large buildings, or anywhere they can find some
> security. When not nesting, feral pigeons will sleep in these same protected areas during the night. They also sleep during the day, usually selecting a safe location. Pigeons are creatures of habit, following the same routine each day, changing only for food source.
> I hope this gives you some answers.
> Regards,
> Carl*


who said to you that pigeons do not see in night?

and they sleep in a place where they are away from cold air and always in groups tp warm each other.


----------

